# Werribee Snake catcher



## saratoga (Oct 20, 2011)

Snakes make early entrance in Wyndham - Environment - News - Wyndham Leader

the image is unfortunately captioned with "the tools of the trade"!

Tongs are hardly tools of the trade for experienced snake catchers. Most experienced people shun them for their potential to inflict pain on and harm the snake.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha greg, we don't call them backbreakers for nothing.
They should be banned in Victoria.
Nice can of worms here, lol.


----------



## mattyg (Oct 20, 2011)

ive never used tongs just the good ol hook


----------



## saratoga (Oct 20, 2011)

Its a real shame about the RTO's (Rogue Tong Operators)


----------



## Wally (Oct 20, 2011)

Not to be confused with council worker picking up rubbish.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 20, 2011)

Tongs have their place. I don't use them or even own a set, but i'm sure there are situations where they are called for.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 20, 2011)

look at the first comment.
all i can say to that is ... eat a d***


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 20, 2011)

She's right to an extent. As a society we don't want dangerous snakes in urban settings. Removing appropriate habitat is a good idea. Killing isn't something to be encouraged though.



richoman_3 said:


> look at the first comment.
> all i can say to that is ... eat a d***


----------



## MathewB (Oct 20, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> look at the first comment.
> all i can say to that is ... eat a d***



Sue or Frances?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 20, 2011)

I dont doubt they have a place gordo, but the place isnt in suburban Melbourne. 
In the hands of field workers like williams, o Shea or Wuster they are safer 
than in the hands of Joe Sixpack who dosnt want to pay for a snakecatcher, 
is scared of snakes but feels safe with a set of backbreakers.
Today i recieved a call from a mop that had seen the news article and wanted to purchase a set of these cleaners aids.
His excuse, didnt want to employ a snakecatcher and was scared of snakes.
We in Vic are not up to our armpits in Indonesian swamps and have good access to medical treatment.
Tongs are not needed for the elapids found here and their use should not be encouraged.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 20, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> She's right to an extent. As a society we don't want dangerous snakes in urban settings. Removing appropriate habitat is a good idea. Killing isn't something to be encouraged though.



come to melbourne and tell me where abouts in there is not urban , yeah i was reffering to her saying to kill them
well actually, werribee is alot of farmland


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 20, 2011)

If the bloke is the council snake catcher he is probably just following OH&S procedures.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree. Untrained people should be messing with snakes with or without tongs.



ssssnakeman said:


> I dont doubt they have a place gordo, but the place isnt in suburban Melbourne.
> In the hands of field workers like williams, o Shea or Wuster they are safer
> than in the hands of Joe Sixpack who dosnt want to pay for a snakecatcher,
> is scared of snakes but feels safe with a set of backbreakers.
> ...


----------



## fishunter (Oct 20, 2011)

i cant believe they approved that post to start with!?, flood the page with rants i say...


----------

